

Google now reporting Manual Penalties in Webmaster Tools - TomAnthony
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2013/08/manual-actions-viewer.html

======
TomAnthony
This is really big news, as previously it has been a real case of detective
work to confirm that Google have applied a manual penalty to your site, and it
obviously can have an enormous effect on businesses.

This is a great move towards transparency from Google, and is very welcome. My
only concern is that the language does not confirm that _all_ manual penalties
are reported here; it may be that it is just a subset. I'd like Google to
clarify that, but otherwise this is a great step.

